# [Officer.com] Tractor-Trailer Kills New York Officer



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

Loiselle was pronounced dead at the scene.

*http://www.officer.com/article/article.jsp?id=25438&siteSection=2*
An Essex County Sheriff's Deputy conducting a traffic stop on the Adirondack Northway last night was killed after he was struck by a tractor-trailer.

31 year-old Eric Loiselle of Minerva had stopped a car for speeding three miles north of exit 30 in the Town of Moriah around 12:40 a.m. this morning, according to Major Peter Person, Commander of State Police Troop B in Ray Brook.

While Loiselle was interviewing the driver, a tractor-trailer driven by 36 year-old Jacek Bujalski of Quebec, veered onto the side of the road and struck the deputy's cruiser, which hit Loiselle and the car that he had stopped.

Loiselle was pronounced dead at the scene. An autopsy to determine his cause of death is scheduled for today at Adirondack Medical Center in Saranac Lake.

Person said they're still investigating what caused Bujalski to swerve onto the shoulder. "Right now the investigation looks as though its driver inattention and that could be the result of fatigue," he said. "There are several violations we did note in regard to log book entries as well as charging him with unsafe lane change and reckless driving."

Person said Bujalski, who was not injured, could face other charges once the case is reviewed by the Essex County District Attorney's Office. He was traveling from New Jersey to Quebec with a shipment of perfume.

"The hearts of everybody at Troop B go out to the members of the Essex County Sheriff's Office with regard to the loss of one of their deputy sheriffs," he said. "I had met him one time before. A real nice young gentleman and a very good police officer. Whenever you use someone like that its always a tragedy."

Information on how long Loiselle had served as a deputy was not available. Messages left for Essex County Sheriff Henry Hommes have yet to be returned.

George Canon, Chairman of the Essex County Board of Supervisors, said Loiselle leaves behind a wife and a two year-old son. "What more can you say," he said. "This is a terrible tragedy for him and his family. Right now what we're trying to do is coordinate whatever will be provided for services here as best as we can."

The driver of the car that the deputy had pulled over for speeding - 21 year-old Jonathan Roy of Quebec - suffered a broken arm and other lacerations. He was taken to the Elizabethtown Community Hospital. No information on his condition was available.


----------

